# Mystery Fry........



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*OK, I know this sounds weird, but I've always loved a good riddle.
I have had this old 22 gal tub that I keep pieces, parts, root balls & what nots of plants that need just a little more time & TLC.
Well, none of these plants have been around fish in at least 6 **months. Some of them came from the river last summer. 
I was digging around in it the other day to get some old hornwort & saw at least 200 of the tiniest fry I've ever seen. Some of the anacharis 
was in the pond last summer with my big fat goldies, But I know for a fact these aren't goldies. Not only that, every fish that
has fry in this house has fry way bigger. One week of eating 00 BTB and these things are still tinier then a Killie fry. & nooooooooo 
their not bugs, I did the under the microscope thing to one of em








Thanks to a very dear friend, I have a new camera, and maybe, just maybe I can get one of the pin spots to hold still. 
I grew up in the North West, and I don't know of any native fish this tiny that would wait almost a year to hatch. Any regular
plants in there that I've gotten from friends, I've had for at least 5 months. This could be pretty fun to try & figure out & see
what happens







Anyone care to speculate??? *


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sabatoge!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Alien invasion?!?!?!?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

ALIENS I TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:withstup:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a number of north american killies.. would make some sense with the long incubation period..... but..........................
i don't think that any north american killie has that long of an incubation period.... and i do not know if there are any that live that far northwest..

this could get very interesting for sure..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmm gotta be halibut, Sue rofl


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way....i got dids on some...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*Yeah weird huh? I do live 5 miles from Hanford, I hope they don't turn out to be some mutating glow in the dark man eaters.*
*I know killie eggs can go a long time without hatching, but can they do it under water ? *


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I will pay 2$ EA!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check with fishboy23...he could tell you better than io.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am for the all time stand by: Channel Cat Fry. If that doesn't work then you can have some fries with your channel cat.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hey now, channel cats almost got my money online if frogman wasnt selling his giraffe cat. dont diss my favorite catfish.

anyways, killifish fry can hatch underwater. My friend Tony from BAS put some killifish eggs into the auction last weekend, and they ended up hatching in a medicine container during the auction


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Would it have to be a fish? Could they be tiny tadpoles?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well....i talked to fishboy last night.. no species of killifish has a 6 month "in water" incubation period.. also; he doesn't think that there are any native killies that far northwest....so now i would have to go with the bird theory; as this has happened to me with having tubs outside...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

if your lucky, this is what you may have! got of one of the new guys stock list. 

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=merah&id=948#5


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

That would be sweet! But remember, this tub of plants has been inside & neglected since last sept.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

lol i'm goin back to my Aliens theory!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

chances are its going to be something we know, but the mystery is why it took so long. IMO.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How about something that gets mature in 6 months and spawns again? Maybe you missed a whole generation.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well emc... can you think of a species of that will endure a northwest idaho fall and winter... cause i am stumped..
i don't know what kind of fish sue had in there before; but..............................what if...
those fish spawned... fall weather showed up and things got very cool... there is the remote possibility that the eggs did not hatch due to the cool temps..i.e...angels spawn at 78..temp goes down to 75 or 76.... may take an extra 24 hours for the eggs to hatch... so if the temp in the tube dropped 20 or so degrees; the eggs could have gone into some sort of suspended animation... protected by the acidity of the materials in the tub... now that temps are climbing the eggs hatched....
i know it may sound a little far fetched; but it is quite possible...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Using my reading glasses & a magnifying glass, looks like they are getting a bit of a bright silver stipe. Or maybe the light just hits them differant. How do you get a fish to hold still so you can use the super zoom?? ROFL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok sue....what kind of fish were in there 6 months ago???


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I wasn't dissing the channel cat it is just a long standing joke about someone who was told they could keep one in a small tank (I think it was a 55 gallon). They are also the most fished catfish, thus lets have some fries with that. All of that does not mean it isn't an awesome fish. It's very pretty 

Sue, I know this will be hard but superglue on a tailfin should do the trick. Mostly I like this because I like the idea of you following the poor little guy with glue in hand going "hold still darnit!" (and just IN CASE anyone thinks I am being serious in any way shape or form: No I do not want her to ACTUALLY do this. It is a joke based on a funny visualization, just laugh  )


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think the channel cat was recommended for like a 5.5 gallon tank or smaller, not a 55g.

LOL, superglue. I'm just imagining the hilarity of trying to do that...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

micro photo tank .0001 gallon. Too small for the fish to turn around.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

This should be very fun to watch develop. Question is how does one care for fish who's origins and water conditions are unknown?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

water conditions are known..if parent fish were not comfortable in that environment;they would not have spawned..


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, point well taken. Regardless of my momentary lack of logic this will still be interesting to watch


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kind of like a whodunit mystery..except with a million suspects...lol
quite the cliffhanger..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

wild danios?!?!?!?!? maybe......


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Loha very interested theory!
I like it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

so...whats the out come?!?!?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

thats pretty cool.. let us know when you figure it out


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

For getting the pic, try scooping a couple of them up in a shot glass. Less room to move around til you can get the shot. (no pun intended. lol)


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

lol.. but it was a funny punn


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

ROFL Mushroom lady! First its incriminating pictures of flora, and now its shots. You going to loose that innocent rep!

Great idea... try that one Sue! Are they getting any bigger?


----------

